# [SOLVED] rc-update: service 'net.eth0' does not exist

## Neurohaox

Hello all, my first post here.

```

root #cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

I ran into problem with rc-update command

First of all I was following my first gentoo installation and yesterday I finished, but need to fix networking, and I have couple of questions. 

So I saw network interfaces renamed from eth0 to enp4s0 and was fixing it, after learning that udev makes changes I did following:

```
touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
```

and got my names back after reboot.

Found that we can also solve this problem by adding kernel parameters to /etc/default/grub

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX = "net.ifnames=0" but I guess I have to grubmkconfig next and I chose to use first method. (Would be nice if someone pointed out how to make it this way with grubmkconfig part)

Anyway I made it, but got couple of questions:

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

This makes sort of a (shortcut / alias / pointer)  named net.eth0 which points to net.lo?

Why do we need this at all?

Inside of /etc/init.d/ I have net.eth0 file pointing to net.lo which is red. Why it's red and if this is correct? Could someone point me to where I can read about default convention that's on gentoo?

ifconfig shows now eth0 interface correctly but im missing something obviously because when I try:

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

I get:

```
rc-update: service 'net.eth0' does not exist
```

And finally I somehow have working internet connection, ip link says eth0 up and running, but how does it start if 

service is not set up (rc-update failed)?  I think I installed later dhcpcd, but need to understand how things work before I start to setup wireless connection.

This is contents of

/etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"Last edited by Neurohaox on Mon Nov 19, 2018 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AJM

 *Neurohaox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inside of /etc/init.d/ I have net.eth0 file pointing to net.lo which is red. Why it's red and if this is correct? Could someone point me to where I can read about default convention that's on gentoo?
> 
> 

 

I'm guessing it's red because /etc/init.d/net.lo doesn't exist... ( ls -l /etc/init.d/net.lo ? )

That's provided by netifrc on my system, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Netifrc

----------

## Neurohaox

 *AJM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's red because /etc/init.d/net.lo doesn't exist... ( ls -l /etc/init.d/net.lo ? )
> 
> That's provided by netifrc on my system, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Netifrc

 

That's correct, I deleted it accidentally. How do I fix this?

Edit: got it

```
emerge --ask net-misc/netifrc

etc-update

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Worked and got:

```
service net.eth0 added to runlevel default
```

But why was my internet working while this wasn't set?

Update: Because there also was dhcpcd daemon installed.

Thanks AJM for initial help!

----------

